# 1995 Ford Aspire lighting - [resolved]



## bababear (Mar 21, 2006)

Say Hey from Alaska. 

My problem is the head lights fail to come on. I have ran meter tests on the combo switch and all pass. Futher checking indicates that I do not get 12 VDC to the head lights other than the flash to pass which works fine. Fuse is good, can get them to turn on by bypassing from pin 16 to either 14 lo beam or 15 high beam, Pin 17 which according to my book is the comon between the two does not supply voltage. I fully believe it is the lighting control relay but can not find it. Have found the parking light relay on the right side. Anyone can you help me. Hate driving with the Flash to Pass locked on.


----------



## sclark85 (Mar 24, 2006)

*my reply to your question.*

im no real genius, but i know a little bit about electrical systems, and if it was me i would find your positive/hot at all times wire thats connected to the headlight bulb, and find out where that wire leads to, and i would have to say that somewhere in between the bulb and the switch you might have a split or freyed wire thats shorting out or making contact with a piece of metal or another wire. thats all the help i can give you and i hope it serves you well.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

also, there should be a wire that is for grounding the headlights, and if this gets corroded, it will shut the lights off.

what i always do, is to unscrew the ground wire, and sand under it, and sand the metal eyelet on the end of the wire too. then i coat them lightly with vasaline, and re-assemble.

you should be able to trace the headlight wires to a ground located near the radiator.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Headlight relay location:

http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB...redQuestion&Parameters=|~HEADLIGHT&PageSync=5

This link might be also be helpful.

Look at figure #6.

http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB..._us/0900823d/80/22/2c/81/0900823d80222c81.jsp

JamesO


----------



## Mullet Man (Oct 9, 2005)

May need a "Multi-function" switch. I have seen this happen with Ford products.

That is the Turn signal/high beam/headlight switch.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Mullet Man said:


> May need a "Multi-function" switch. I have seen this happen with Ford products.
> 
> That is the Turn signal/high beam/headlight switch.


That seems to be a common problem on all the late model cars...not just Fords. S10 trucks/Blazers are also beginning to show signs of this problem as well.
They running too much stuff through that one control IMHO.


----------



## bababear (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, thanks for the replaies and help. So far what I have found is that We have flash to pass, which by-passes the relay and the warning chimes do come on. Parking lights work also, horn does not, so I am wondering if the ground to the combo is part of the problem. Pin 17 is where the power comes in from the relay. Pin 14 is for the low beams and pin 15 is high. Continuity checks on these are good. Pin 16 is hot and goes to pin 15 for the flash to pass. Jumping from 16 to 14 or 15 the head lights come on. 
I need to find this relay to find out where the ground comes from in the combo plug and do a direct test to see if it is working or has failed. If it does work then I know its the combo and will spend the bucks to replace it. If not cheaper to replace relay than combo switch.


----------



## Mullet Man (Oct 9, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## bababear (Mar 21, 2006)

Success!!! As I figured it was not the switch and with the schematic from the site JameO sent I found the relay and wires going to it and back to the switch. From there I was able to find a break in control wire to the relay and repaired it. The lights now work as advertised.

GREAT BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE HERE FOR THEIR HELP.

HAVE A GREAT DAY AND BETTER TOMORROW.

RICK


----------

